# Towing With A Full-Size Passenger Van



## SaveFerris

We are starting to shop for a full-size passenger van to tow the 21RS, and possibly a bigger TT in the future.

Anyone out there currently towing with a van, do you have any advice to throw my way?

We are looking at gently used vans, which means probably 2005-2009 MY. I don't have a big bias for Ford vs Chevy / GMC, so we are considering both at this point. I am done with 1/2 tons when it comes to towing, so it will be a 3/4 or 1-ton chassis. I am also done with underpowered TV's, so I am looking for something with plenty of power to spare.

I would love a diesel, but am also considering a big gas engine since the budget is not unlimited.

Nathan


----------



## Y-Guy

Only advice comes from knowing the 15 passenger vans have a history of accidents; this problem becomes intensified if the van is full, towing or with luggage racks on top that raise the center of gravity. The newer 12 passenger vans have some anti roll stabilizers and the 12 passenger (non-extended) were less prone to roll to start with. The vans are often cheaper then a similar equipped Suburban, they are not seen as a sexy or rugged vehicle so you are not paying to keep up with the Joneses. You are sitting on part of the engine, so before I'd go Diesel I'd compare the two to see how loud they are. I can believe it would be hard to talk or hear in a Diesel but all of my driving experience was with gas engines. I haven't seen the interior but back when I was driving and even buying them for work the Fords were a bit nicer.


----------



## duggy

I tow a 250RS with a 2010 Chevy Express 2500 Cargo van. Our previous van was a 2003 Chevy Express 1500 Cargo van. Both vehicles were excellent for handling and braking. We have the standard wheelbase, but even that is longer than most pickups and Suburbans. The problem with the 03 1500 was the lack of towing power. It was equipped with the 4.3 V6. It got great gas mileage, but was never intended for towing. Once we decided to get the Outback, I ordered the new van. I got the 6.0 liter V8 with the 6 speed transmission. It has plenty of power to tow the Outback. Once, when I just couldn't take it any longer, I even pulled out and passed a slowpoke on a two lane highway. My DW wasn't supportive of the idea, but we actually got by pretty quickly. The 6.0 gets about 200 less kilometers (120 less miles) than the 4.3 got per tank, but I guess that's the price you pay for ample power.

The 2500 cargo van with the 6.0 V8 is rated at 8000 lbs towing. I believe the passenger vans are rated 200 pounds less than the cargo vans. Our trailer weighs about 7000 lbs loaded and doesn't feel like it's close to straining the vans limits.

I get about 15 U.S. mpg normal driving, and about 9 to 10 U.S. mpg towing the Outback.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Traveling Tek

I have a 2008 Chevy Express 3500. It's a 1 ton with the 6 liter. It tows my 301bq just fine, but gets only 6mpg. I also had issues on big hills. Gotta keep the rpms up to climb and watch the temp. The van tows and handles great otherwise. I have been happy. Done about 80k miles towing with it in the last couple years.

My next one will be the 2011 15 pass with a duramax. Price isn't bad and has the power to pull.


----------



## SaveFerris

Update to this post: We ended up with an Excursion in lieu of a van:

http://www.outbacker...showtopic=33127

I got the diesel I was looking for - we'll just have to make do with only 8 seats for now


----------



## Traveling Tek

Yeah we ended up with a diesel crew cab. Van is comfy but just not as good for towing as a truck.


----------



## willingtonpaul

Traveling Tek said:


> Yeah we ended up with a diesel crew cab. Van is comfy but just not as good for towing as a truck.


how do you like your new dodge so far ? can you post some pics of that bad boy ? did you go the mega cab route ?


----------



## Traveling Tek

I have a post about in in the misc section. Pix and such there. Once i have internet again I will post pix on the blog.

And I got the crew cab not the mega cab and I love it. It's towing is amazing!


----------

